# Need decorative ideas for master bedroom



## mrs fix it (Oct 9, 2011)

Not sure, but after viewing how clean and uncluttered your bedroom is I now have a job for myself this afternoon. Thanks lol.

Ps love your color choices and think silver excessories would look fab. That and glass.


----------

